# Okay, what causes a dog to do that gross drag butt thing?



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

sounds like her anal glands might need to be expressed.. is she giving off an odor?

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Worms are the first thing that comes to mind. There are a number of over the counter wormers out there. Try those but if they don't work you may have to dig deep and see the vet.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely keep an eye out for problems, but remember, sometimes they're just itchy! Rookie did this once when I didn't rinse all of the shampoo out completely when I gave him a bath.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If it continues, have her anal sacs checked.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

All my guesses were covered... worms, anal glands were full, or just plain 'ol got an itch and had to scratch!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Canines scoot their bottoms along the floor for a few reasons (plain ole' itchy butt, anal gland problems, allergies, infections, etc.). However, if the problem can be isolated to the anal glands, then that is related 100% to nutrition. 

When canines consume fiber-rich, grain-filled foods (which they're not biologically designed to consume), it messes up their natural gastrointestinal functioning, which can manifest itself in a variety of problems, including butt-scooting behavior.

When canines need anal gland expression, it is because the gastrointestinal fluid (from the stool) gets stuck, & builds up in the small sacks to the left & right of the interior of the anus; this happens when canines produce too soft of stools. Once a build-up of fluid gets stuck in those sacs, the dogs want to scoot their butts to release what they're feeling in their anus. Conversely, firm stools push past those skin sacs & clean them out as the stool is passing through them, which prevents any type of build up.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone- I had forgotten about worms! Well, she doesn't seem to be giving off an odor and I didn't see worms in her stool, but I will look closer tomorrow in the light. Her poops haven't been soft-they are regular.

I had my husband take her out one extra time when got home from work at 9:00pm and she did an extra poop. She hasn't done the scoot since then, so hopefully that was it. She usually does her "business" once in the morning and once at night. Unfortunately DH didn't pick it up as we normally do and it was dark, so we will have to check things out tomorrow, hopefully the snow will stay away LOL.

This was her first day back in our regular work routine, so she had the added kong midday treats etc. so that might be part of it?


----------



## jcurtis (Jul 9, 2017)

If my golden is having this problem and it is her anal glands, what is the right food for her. We currently feed her the Kirkland Lamb and Rice from Costco.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

jcurtis said:


> If my golden is having this problem and it is her anal glands, what is the right food for her. We currently feed her the Kirkland Lamb and Rice from Costco.


I had a dog that I was bringing to the vet every 5 weeks to have his anal glands cleaned - or whatever they call it. Talked to a breeder and she told me to give him one piece of shredded wheat every day. It worked! I think canned pumpkin might also do the same thing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've had success with canned pumpkin with 1/2 tsp of original metamucil mixed in. Works like a charm


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Lily is one of those dogs that need help manually expressing her glands if not she'll smell like fish. I do it myself while I'm giving her a shower. Pretty easy once you know how. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

